# Loading & Unloading Cart Jetters



## JoePlumberGuy (Oct 20, 2015)

Guys,
We are investing in a cart jetter. These things are heavy. Any recommendations on a system for loading and unloading on a box truck ... i.e. hoists, ramps, etc?


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

You need a lift for the box truck.


----------

